# Bulb's Band PERIPHERY playing Sonar Main Stage Dec 16th!! (Baltimore)



## bulb (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey guys, i will let you know exactly what slot we have and all the missing details as soon as i get them.
But for now we are playing this show with a handful of other local bands including our buddies in Samadhi and This Never Was (if you know local baltimore bands haha).

This is going to be our first show with our new amazing drummer and me on guitar where i belong wheee! My other guitarist has now set up his rig so we are now both wielding Engl Powerball rigs and it sounds CRUSHHHHING and super DJENTY yay!

Tickets will be 12 at the door but 10 bucks if you get em from us, so get em from us!
We are probably going to have icarus lives and ultimatum ready (if you are remotely familiar with those tunes) for that show also so im excited bout those too!

Anyways hope to see those of you who can make it, and dont be a stranger, come and chill and talk n stuff!

bulb


----------



## rcfreak7772000 (Nov 24, 2006)

w00t


----------



## Cancer (Nov 24, 2006)

Count me in, I been meaning to see the blue Carvin again....


----------



## Chris (Nov 24, 2006)

Video!


----------



## technomancer (Nov 25, 2006)

sorry I'll be at the meetup in Ohio. Good luck, looking forward to pics, vids, etc


----------



## Nik (Nov 25, 2006)

Chris said:


> Video!



+1 on that, since I live far, far away


----------



## bulb (Nov 26, 2006)

We are going to get at least one person filming but i cant guarantee the sound will be good because i dont know if he will be able to plug into the soundboard/if the house guy will be any good. But the venue is great and has an awesome soundsystem so we will cross our fingers and hope for the best. The set list for the show is going to be lots of fun too!


----------



## Jason (Nov 27, 2006)

When I move down to florida i'm going have to chekc you out on the way down..along with division and everyone else down the coast


----------



## Oguz286 (Nov 27, 2006)

Goddamn, i want to be there too! Too bad i live like 10000km away  Well, good luck with the show and post the video here, i wanna see it


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 27, 2006)

Dammit, Bulb, can you manage to book a gig somewhere when I *don't* already have something happening, so I can actually come see you?

 

Good luck, though!


----------



## Naren (Nov 27, 2006)

I second the videos idea. I'd really like to be there, but A: I don't live in the US and B: If I did, I probably wouldn't live in the Washington DC area.

Post some video clips (on youtube or somewhere) when you're done, so we can all bathe in the Djent.


----------



## ChaNce (Nov 29, 2006)

Bulb, If you get a separate recording of the soundboard and a video, I can put them together pretty easily (I have the software and ability). You can send it to me, Ill edit it all up, and post it here (or youtube, or whatever). 

No charge, of course, just a service to the worshippers of Bulb.


----------



## Hexer (Nov 29, 2006)

if I get a ticket for the show, would you buy me a ticket for the flight to the US and back?


----------

